# Alternate download location for Canon EOS DSLR firmware?



## researcher (Apr 30, 2020)

Is there an alternative website where I can download firmware for the Canon EOS Rebel XS? (I think its also called the 1000D) I think the server for older firmware is down or gone.

I picked up a used XS body for $50 CDN - old and simple, but good enough for a backup. Its on the older 1.0.5 firmware. I wanted to update it to the most current 1.0.7, but when I click the download button from Canon Canada or USA, it basically goes 404.

The download link in both cases points to: 
http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/firm-e/eosdigital5/firmware.html

And I get this error: 
*This site can’t be reached*
*web.canon.jp*’s server IP address could not be found.

Try running Windows Network Diagnostics.
DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

Ideas or suggestions? Tks in advance.


----------



## brad-man (May 1, 2020)

Certainly there is:

Rebel XS


----------



## researcher (May 1, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Certainly there is:
> 
> Rebel XS


Thanks for the link - unfortunately, its currently says:

There is no firmware for the OS version you selected.

Which is weird because it didn't say that a couple of days ago. And it doesn't matter what OS you select.

Canon of Canada replied to me today saying:
" There is no firmware available for the EOS Rebel XS camera. Below, provided a link for your camera and there is no firmware posted for this camera model.
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...bel-xs/eos-rebel-xs?subtab=downloads-software"

Its the same link you provided above. Its weird because this is my second Rebel XS and I updated the first one to firmware 1.0.7 before - I just deleted the .fir file when I was done first time. It looks like both the Canon Canada and USA sites point to the same fileserver of Canon Japan, and its down.

UPDATE: I found the firmware on this 3rd party site - I scanned it and installed it fine. The firmware file to search for is called e6kr5107.fir
http://www.opendrivers.com/download/driver-162182.html


----------

